# Hot weather



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Highs are in the lower 80's where I'm at now..... Just curious if you push to have the a/c on when finishing board, or it's ok without it? Sure it's an easy question for you guys... Thanks


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd say low 80s are okay without ac. Depends what you're doing as well. If you're taping new board just make sure the guys behind are keeping up so the tape doesn't dry in areas before its wiped. If they keep up...hell yeah no worries on wet angles!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

lrees said:


> Highs are in the lower 80's where I'm at now..... Just curious if you push to have the a/c on when finishing board, or it's ok without it? Sure it's an easy question for you guys... Thanks


Yeah, it's getting warm where I'm from too. I don't like having the a/c on for my work, it just doesn't dry as quickly. I've actually used some heat in basements where the homeowner had the a/c cranking!  For my personal comfort a/c is nice, just not for drying. In a basement, I'll usually just use a dehumidifier. Although on small remodels, I've been thinking about using a portable a/c unit. :thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

AC actually takes moisture from the air when it runs through the evaporative coil?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> AC actually takes moisture from the air when it runs through the evaporative coil?


Yep, that's true, but if the air is cooler, drying of the joint compound slows down. Just today I was running an electric heater in an air-conditioned basement. Cool, dry air just doesn't work as well as warm, dry air! 
Most of my jobs are small and I need them to dry quickly.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey wimpy this might be a no no but today we done a 2 bed room cottage in 4 hours tape to top we ran 60 cornice cement through the boxes and topped them 2 hours later used 45 cornice cement on exys and butts for the first two coats and then all purpose to top maybe try that ifu need to be done quick anyone else do this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds fast Sween! Whenever I coat several coats in one day without permitting the coats to dry, I gets lots of air bubbles (pin holes). 
I guess our setting & pre-mixed compounds are different than yours, but how do you avoid this?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Wimpy65 said:


> Yep, that's true, but if the air is cooler, drying of the joint compound slows down. Just today I was running an electric heater in an air-conditioned basement. Cool, dry air just doesn't work as well as warm, dry air!
> Most of my jobs are small and I need them to dry quickly.


I find the trick if the a/c is on, keep the air moving! I'll run a fan and/or turn the blower from "auto" to "on". Keeps the air moving. Can even crack a window. Sounds counterintuitive, but it makes the unit cycle more.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well with our cornice cement it sets very quick so we didn't really get many bubbles just thicker edge but we just git it a good scrape between coats and a good sand on edges the next day and we have no dramas but our normal setting compound would bubble up that's why we used cornice cement seems to be fine I put all 3 coats on the exys 20 mins after it was went hard scraped them 10 minutes after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

We used this for second coating joints and butts with boxes 










And this for first and second coating exys 










And this to tape in and top everything 










But we usually use this instead of the cornice cement when we have normal time not going at warp speed


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Well with our cornice cement it sets very quick so we didn't really get many bubbles just thicker edge but we just git it a good scrape between coats and a good sand on edges the next day and we have no dramas but our normal setting compound would bubble up that's why we used cornice cement seems to be fine I put all 3 coats on the exys 20 mins after it was went hard scraped them 10 minutes after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now I'm jealous! All I can get is either the USG setting compounds or National Gypsum setting compounds. I've had the pin hole problem with either brand. 
Someday we will catch up to our Australian & New Zealand counterparts, but for now I have to work with the products I have! 


(I'm still trying to get my builders to use battens on the ceilings!) :thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lazy bastards it's the standard here and maybe ask your local supplier to get it in for u to try out and if it works well for u maybe can c if he can order a pallet for u I'm sure Gyprock would love international sales and give them a good discount 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

